# New to Michigan Sportsman



## aleighpal (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone! My name is Allison and I am new to the Michigan Sportsman. Obviously, I am a girl and my favorite thing to do in Michigan is fish! None of my girlfriends like to fish, so I am usually stick with the boys while they fish. I am wondering if there are any other girls out there who live in the Lansing area and like to fish! Cheers


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

:Welcome:Welcome to the Forums, Allison !


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome Allison. All of us girls love to fish however, I'm not sure if any are in the Lansing area.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm closer to Ann Arbor, but hey, welcome!


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Allison I'm Lynda. I'm not too far away, Ionia area. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome Allison, I've been away from the forums awhile but know how it is to find gal pals to fish with! I'm dragging my husband out on the ice today - hes not a fisherman but a good buddy. I'm close to Saginaw if you're ever in the area.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in the Lansing area and love to fish. I mostly hunt mushrooms and pick berries now a days because it's so much easier to do that by myself.


----------



## kcook13 (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome Allison. I'm new also, but i'm more of a hunter and trapper. I do like to salmon and steelhead fish over by Manistee and the Tippy Dam area. Hard to find other women to do things with, because of family and careers. Keep looking in your area. We are out there


----------



## kcook13 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hows the ice in Saginaw Bay? Wanting and waiting to go bowfishing.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

kcook13 said:


> Hows the ice in Saginaw Bay? Wanting and waiting to go bowfishing.


----------

